# huge manhaden bait schools



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

last time I was out. I was expecting any second to have kings or sharks explode on the schools. Got new movie software for Christmas, so I've started the learning curve. alot you can do with this stuff...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The Shure Ketch crew would like to fish that boat! Nice Jim.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good job on the vid. Looks like a great day out there and y'all were having a great time! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, how far offshore were you?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

DLo said:


> Wow, how far offshore were you?


Good Morning, that was out towards the edge about a month ago. It seems, I'm not as interested in making videos like I once was. Used to make them all the time, anymore, it's just....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> The Shure Ketch crew would like to fish that boat! Nice Jim.


Hey Skip, I sent Ed a message a while back to go,... I have his number now....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Neat! Now it's time to go under the surface.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't trust plastic to hold my stuff. I would run some kind of safety wire/bracket from the lift eye bolt to the main frame. Just me.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It's on the bottom anyway. Outrigger line failure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Neat! Now it's time to go under the surface.
> 
> View attachment 1085371
> 
> ...


for years I've done the gopro on a stick. I'd be interested in seeing the video you've captured with this. have any?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Never got to use the MK2. The idea behind that one was to have the camera mounts facing forward and the side for footage approaching and going around structure.
The rear mount was to be used for the chumming action, the current would ensure the rig would face forward because of the tailfins.

The only decent footage I have was taken with the MK1 model I made, bare bones like the current rig I have now. Haven't got to use it, fishing took priority cause the 1' or less days don't come by often. As you can see, it tracked straight with no tail wiggle. 70ish' of water, was surprised by the color.

I might just get rid of everything at this rate.


----------



## Matanza (Sep 26, 2021)

Realtor said:


> last time I was out. I was expecting any second to have kings or sharks explode on the schools. Got new movie software for Christmas, so I've started the learning curve. alot you can do with this stuff...


Awesome


----------

